# Wadkin radial Arm Router --Help Please



## brko (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,
I am setting up a woodworking workshop in maleny Queensland Australia.
As part of the setup I was looking for an industrial strength router.
By accident, I agreed to buy this Wadkin radial Arm Router. I know nothing about how these were used , need books like manual, old advertisements and any other tips.
Would welcome any exchange of ideas etc.

This is semi retirement gone mad... lots of ideas to turn into beautiful works.

Cheers
Boris


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI brko

Looks like a great boat anchor to me  

==========



brko said:


> Hi all,
> I am setting up a woodworking workshop in maleny Queensland Australia.
> As part of the setup I was looking for an industrial strength router.
> By accident, I agreed to buy this Wadkin radial Arm Router. I know nothing about how these were used , need books like manual, old advertisements and any other tips.
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

brko said:


> Hi all,
> I am setting up a woodworking workshop in maleny Queensland Australia.
> As part of the setup I was looking for an industrial strength router.
> By accident, I agreed to buy this Wadkin radial Arm Router. I know nothing about how these were used , need books like manual, old advertisements and any other tips.
> ...


Hi Boris: That looks like one H-ll of a machine. Ok, we're going to need lots more photos. Lets get a few panoramic ones from different angles and then let's start looking at specific area. I'm looking for things like table controls, speed controls, chucks, collets, that sort of thing.

Allthunbs


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

That's one heck of a heavy duty router if that's what it is! 
Wow! 

I was going to offer to scan my manual on a radial arm saw, because I thought that's what you said, and I never heard of a radial arm router!

Might I suggest the *Old Wood Working Machine forum *at http://www.owwm.org


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gerry

Here's a light duty one 

=========



Gerard_sr said:


> That's one heck of a heavy duty router if that's what it is!
> Wow!
> 
> I was going to offer to scan my manual on a radial arm saw, because I thought that's what you said, and I never heard of a radial arm router!
> ...


----------



## brko (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for the feedback. The gentleman who said it looked like a boat anchor must be psychic!!!......my wife said exactly the same thing!!
I found this in an aircraft hanger, and am arranging to pick it up tomorrow
Will then do a forensic analysis, photograph, and float the results into the ether to see what happens.
One question....what do you use the router on the rear end of the radial arm saw...as a pin router??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi brko

".as a pin router??" = yes, it can do many jobs, and some of the real hard ones...
Here's some of the pins that just snap in the top 

======



brko said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for the feedback. The gentleman who said it looked like a boat anchor must be psychic!!!......my wife said exactly the same thing!!
> I found this in an aircraft hanger, and am arranging to pick it up tomorrow
> Will then do a forensic analysis, photograph, and float the results into the ether to see what happens.
> One question....what do you use the router on the rear end of the radial arm saw...as a pin router??


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

*Cool Bob!*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> Here's a light duty one
> 
> =========


Cool Bob! 

( For those of you that don't know it, Bob is the most prolific poster on here and many say, including myself, a *VERY* experienced individual! )

I experimented with my Radial Arm saw and routing, I guess that's when I decided to buy a router because the Radial Arm saw ain't hand held!

For your reference I've attached some pages from an old Craftsman book dated 1967, as a PDF, that my x-father-in-law, God rest his soul, gave me when he gave me his radial arm saw.
I use some of the techniques from there, simpler ones, but the rpms were just not fast enough I thought.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

brko said:


> One question....what do you use the router on the rear end of the radial arm saw...as a pin router??


Hi Boris: In the same way that a radial arm saw moves on it's arm and a gantry router (CNC) moves on it's axies, the radial arm router moves on it's arm which is one CNC axis. These could be used for volume production of dados in any plane.

I'm not convinced that you have a router there. The motor looks too big and slow for the speeds that a bit needs.

All will become clear over time. First we need information.

Allthunbs


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Boris,
This is all I could find on it, so far. Do you have a model number, etc.? Maybe that would help.

http://www.wadkinmachinery.co.uk/


----------



## DanSullivan (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry I can't offer any help for Boris ... that looks like some heavy duty machine!

But I'd sure like to learn more about the cool radial-arm-saw-based pin router shown by bobj3 ... looks like it'll do what I've been trying to figure out a way to do.

As a brand-new member, I can't yet send messages direct to other individual members. But if bobj3 sees this & can send me more info, I'd appreciate it!

Looks like the L-bracket that attaches in place of the router base & connects to the backside of the RA saw was custom made? Are the guide pins that snap in the top also custom, or are they available thru a supplier?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

The mounting bracket is very easy to make, just need a welder,the RAS came with a very spec. top,,, see below,,,but you can use just about anything to drop the pins into the top, the pins I turned on the lathe but you can get around that by buying shoulder bolts( lawn mower parts/wheel bolts) and cutting the heads off or use Allen shoulder bolts..


The RAS is a great way to make a over head pin router, it can be move in the true X,Y,Z PLUS some...that other pin routers can't do.. 

I have mounted many diff. routers on this one plate, from a 1hp to a 3 hp..
I will say the 3hp router is a bit over kill for the RAS..

======





DanSullivan said:


> Sorry I can't offer any help for Boris ... that looks like some heavy duty machine!
> 
> But I'd sure like to learn more about the cool radial-arm-saw-based pin router shown by bobj3 ... looks like it'll do what I've been trying to figure out a way to do.
> 
> ...


----------

